# Newbie questions



## JoeyP (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello all ! This is my first post and I would just like to say great site. Everyone seems to be imformative, knowledgable and very open to helping new people. Keep it up. I have a few questions though. 

I have always been interested in MA but have never been pro-active enough to pursue training. 
I lived in Charleston for some time and after balking at the chance to study Aikido under Roy Suenaka I have come to the conclusion that was a mistake. I currently live in Honolulu and from what I understand there a many reputable instructors on the island and I don't want to make another mistake by not taking the opportunity. 

I'm not sure what style MA would suite me and was hoping that maybe you all could offer some advice. 
I'm definitely looking for something physical but not too acrobatic. I'm not so much interested in grappling and throws as I am in punches and kicking. Maybe something with a good mix of defensive and counter attacking? 
I intend on making this a way of life for myself. I need some change and I'm thinking this might be it. So something very formal and traditional would not be out of the question. Even something that takes training to a spiritual level as well. 

I've done some research and thought learning Kyokushin under Bobby Lo might suite me but after some digging I'm pretty sure he's retired. 
I've also been looking at Gee Yung International Martial Arts run by a gentleman by the name of Harlan Lee. From what I can tell he seems pretty legit. 

Any advice you guys could offer would be wonderful. Thanks again.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome Joey, we do have a meet and greet section that will get you more responses and let all the memebers know who you are.
As far as your question MMA does cover alot of basis. One way to tell what is best for you is write down what you really want from a MA and then list those style that have the majority of what you want, remember not every style can fit the entire portfolio. I hope this helps good luck on figuring out what is best for you.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.

There are some very well respected styles on the islands. Kajukenbo and Kempo Jutsu Kai, just to name two. Hawaii was the birthplace of American Kempo afterall. Professor Kimo of Kempo Jutsu Kai will be here on the mainland in SoCal with us this next weekend testing individuals and conducting a seminar, looking forward to it.

I'm sure there are many on here that can give you much more information than I. Good luck in finding the place that is right for you!!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 1, 2007)

First off, Ave.
You mentioned that you were looking for an art with a good mix of defensive and counter attacking. The first thing that came to my mind was Wing Chun Kung Fu. However...



terryl965 said:


> One way to tell what is best for you is write down what you really want from a MA and then list the styles that have the majority of what you want, remember not every style can fit the entire portfolio.


 
Terry's advice is very sound. That's actually what I did while "shopping aroung" for the right school.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 1, 2007)

First off, greetings and welcome to MT!  As has been saids before, come on over to the Meet and Greet section and intro yourself.

Second, as for having a taste for punching and kicking but not as much throwing and grappling Taekwondo might be a good start for you.  In the Hawaii area you should have a good selection to chose from .

Best of luck!


----------



## Drac (Oct 1, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Alas there is no ONE answer..You are going to visit a few schools and maybe take a few trial lessons...YOur heart and spirit will tell you you've found the right place...


----------

